# Post your Miitopia Team!



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AccfSally (Jun 19, 2017)

*Here's mine: 











*Mahoro is a anime character from "Mahoromatic', She's my favorite character on the show.

*The other two Characters are my made up.

They're also on my Tomodachi life game.​*


----------



## Cress (Jun 19, 2017)

Wait this game came out?


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 19, 2017)

Cress said:


> Wait this game came out?



A demo is out for it right now.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 19, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> *Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 201510
> 
> ...



omfg Rachael is almost my name its spelled wrong though XDD thats how my science teacher spells it mine is Rachel


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 19, 2017)

Three of them are OC's but Sora is not. Azalea is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 20, 2017)

I've restarted the demo three or four times now, because I wanted to see all of the different jobs in various combinations, and because I can't decide which Miis I like the best. I can't wait for the full game to come out!

This is my current team:

 My me Mii.

 When I saw that chef was a job choice, there was no way that I couldn't pick that for Papyrus.

 I tried pop star for Sans because the pop star winks a lot, but the rest of the dancing around just didn't suit him.

And I haven't picked a fourth party member yet in this run. Not sure who I want to pick. ^o^;>

Also, I don't think I'll ever get over how adorable/hilarious the chef's strut is, particularly when Papyrus does it. XD


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 24, 2017)

Chose Vegeta for my fourth:


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 29, 2017)

Started another run, and I'm incredibly pleased with this idea that I had:



Remy's in his toque. ^_^


----------

